# صناعة ميزان إلكتروني



## أبو عبد الرحمن _2 (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتي إسمحوا لي أن أرحب بنفسي بينكم فهذه هي مشاركتي الأولى 
ثانيا أريد القول بأنني كلفت بمشروع فصلي في الكلية طبعا ً أنا في السنة الرابعة ميكاترونكس وقررت أن أشرع ببناء ميزان إلكتروني 
سأقوم بعرض كل إنجازاتي في هذا المشروع في هذه الصفحة طبعا بعد أن أعملها
إن أول أمر بدأت به هو جلب الخلية الوزنية (حساس الوزن)وهو حساس دو خرج تشابهي لكن المشكلة أن التعامل مع هذا الحساس أمر صعب بعض الشيء فخرجة ليس خرجا منتظما ً أي مثلا ً من الصفر إلى ال(5)فولط 
وبصراححة لم أعرف التعامل مع هذا الحساس ولذالك فإنني أطلب مساعدة إخوتي هنا 
فهل منكم من يعلم شيئا ً عن هذا الحساس وعن كيفية التعامل معه
عذرا على الإختصار فأنا في عجلة من أمري وبصراحة لم أخطط لكتابة هذا الموضوع 
أنا في إنتظار الردود على أحر من الجمر​


----------



## zamalkawi (7 مارس 2011)

أعتقد أن أول شيء يجب أن تذكره ليستطيع الآخرون مساعدتك هو حساس الوزن، ما نوعه ورقمه، أو ضع الداتا شيت الخاصة به لو عندك


----------



## eng_islam_h (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
من الاخطاء الشائعة جدا فى تصميم و اختيار عناصر ميكاترونيك سيستم هو شراء او استخدام الحساسات بدون معرفه مسبقه بالتوافق و طرق الاتصال و باقى مكونات النظام ....
اخى الفاضل هل لك ان تتكرم علينا و تخبرنا بنوع الحساس و طريقه القياس المستخدمه 
قمت باستخدام العديد من حساسات الضغط الديناميكى و الاستاتيكى و باشكال مختلفه ولازلت اتعلم


----------



## fantazio (18 مارس 2011)

انا مطلوب مني نفس المشروع ممكن تفاصيل اكثر ؟


----------



## يوسف حميض (19 مارس 2011)

you have to give us the manufacture of your load cell 
load cell output voltage mv 
all weighing system use load cell connected with weighing indicator to calibrate the weighing as you like 
you have to determine the accuracy for measuring the weighing ....


best regard,


----------



## eng_zez00 (22 مارس 2011)

اخي الفاضل اقراء الـ Data Sheet الخاص بالload Cell ومنه اعرف طريقه التعامل معه

input /Output voltage ,Current ونوع الخرج 
ِAnaloge or Digital 
لو انلوج اسخدم ADC (Analog to Digital converter
و قم بالمعايره يعني جرب عند 1 جرام الخرج كام
وبعدين 2 جرام و هكذا حتي تصل للمعادله الصحيحه الحساس وبعد كده استخدم اي طريقه display تعجبك
وبشكل عام انصحك باستخدام microcontroler as a processor لمشروعك


----------



## waseem_alkubati (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم كذلك عندي مشكلة في الة تعبئة الاسمنت وهو اختلاف الوزن من حين لاخر بسبب الخلية الوزنية والدارة التابعة لها


----------

